# 308AR hunting load?



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I want to work up a hunting load for my Rock River Lar8 and was wondering if anyone has had good luck with a particular load in there 308AR.
My gun shoots the 150fmj very well but I want a hunting load in 
160-168Gr. I had some federal 168gr game kings that I have shoot and they shoot well but the tip gets beat up loading and I am not a fan of the game kings bc they fragment to much. I like nosler partitions but (would get expensive to shoot allot) they also have a soft tip and was wondering if anyone has had good luck with these or the hornady interlocks or any other for that matter.
Thanks


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

I loaded some 150 gr.Remington Core Lokt for my AR-10 and they function flawlessly and accuracy is quite good. It may meet your requirements for price and doesn't have much of an exposed lead tip to deform. They are available in 165gr.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I have had a few bad experiences with the corelocks or I would try them. I had 2 different bullets separate in the air without hitting a thing made 2 holes in the paper almost dead center but not good.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Am shooting hogs with a DPMS .308 and having good results with Hornady 150 gr SST bullets over a 46 grain charge of Varget. These bullets have a a crimping cannelure and a polymer tip that holds up well to recoil in the 19 round magazine and feed well into the chamber. Seems to be a good compromise of penetration and expansion for medium game like hogs. Accuracy is good and the powder burns pretty clean.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm using the Hornady 165 grain SST over Varget.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*we have been using the 150 gr Rem cor-lokt*



Nitroexpress said:


> I loaded some 150 gr.Remington Core Lokt for my AR-10 and they function flawlessly and accuracy is quite good. It may meet your requirements for price and doesn't have much of an exposed lead tip to deform. They are available in 165gr.


I bought a bunch of the 150 gr Rem cor-locks a number of years ago. Probably still got around 400 left bullets-primers & powder. We have been well satisfied. I have been shooting them in 30-06 cal in my Ruger 1 and sportarized Springfield 03 and now my Saiga 100 in 308 Win caliber. I got no complaints with them. Multiple family members use my Springfield. Most of our shots are < 150 yards and I encourage them to shoot behind the shoulder. I have killed a little doe at 285 yds though. Also we have shot our fair share of pigs to 200#s or so. Most fall right where they were shot or pretty close. Excuse my spelling trust me my shooting skills are much better!
:texasflag


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had good luck with the Sierra 165gr HPBT Game King. Good accuracy, no soft tip to deform, and I've had no compaints about the terminal performance. They might fragement some like you said, if you hit a heavy bone on a shoulder shot, but everything I've shot with it still died. I've thought about trying the 165gr Accubond. I've been happy with it in my 300 Win Mag. The plastic tip might deform a little, but I don't think it would be a big deal.


----------



## daddyo712 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've shot bthp game king 165 in my 30-06 and wow they doe good. Might try in my dpms AR10 this year.I. used 168gr blastic tips in my AR this year and they took a doe and a 8 point down within 2 steps small hole in 4-5 inch hole out back side and sprayed the ground with blood. I used winchester primers blc-2 powder and combined technology blastic silver tips at a oal. Of 2.77 and Remington brass I don't have my notes here for exact powder charge but each gun is different any way. By the way the plastic tips feed pretty good it bangs one up every once in a while.


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

Hornady168a-max factory loads less than half m o a in a buddy's of mine


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use Fusion 165 gr. in mine. No problems, they're accurate (MOA) & they do the job quite well in my gun. 

I use the 180 gr. in my .300mag deer rifle for the past 6 yrs. and I'm sold on them...


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been loading Varget with 150gr Hornady SST with great results.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*150 gr Core Lokts are hard to beat!*



Nitroexpress said:


> I loaded some 150 gr.Remington Core Lokt for my AR-10 and they function flawlessly and accuracy is quite good. It may meet your requirements for price and doesn't have much of an exposed lead tip to deform. They are available in 165gr.


I use the 150 gr REM CL's in both of my 30-06's 
( RUGER 1 and 03 Springfield)and my 308 (Saiga 308-1) mostly use the IMR 4064 but lately started using some VARGET (haven't shot it yet).
I hunt deer and hogs (and anything else like varmits). Been doing it for a bunch of years and most of them drop before my muzzle comes back down! I have played with some other loads but always come back to the 
REM 150 CL's in a slightly less than max load because it gets the job done no excuses!
:texasflag


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I will agree with the others on the SST. I've used them exclusively over the last few years with some great results. Since you will be using it in an AR platform try to stay away from lead tips as they tend to get dinged up pretty good; I don't have experience with an AR-10, but that's the way it is in my 300 blk.


----------

